# Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten



## XeonB (27. November 2011)

*Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Hallo,

ich hab seit heute echt ein komisches Problem - Ich weiß nicht, ob es überhaupt ein Netzteilproblem sein kann.
Bin ziemlich verzweifelt, da mein Rechner aus unerklärlichen Gründen plötzlich herunterfährt und dann neu startet. Diese Problem ist nicht reproduzierbar passiert mal beim Mail abrufen, mal bei mehreren geöffneten Fenstern, mal während eines Downloads (Steam)
Was hab ich vorher gemacht:
ich hab den ccc 11.11b installiert - den hab ich dann wieder deinstalliert und den 11.11a drauf das gleiche Prob und schließlich den 11.11 whql.
Bitte um Hilfe!!!!
Der Rechner macht keine Fehlermeldung, sondern geht dann beim Starten ins Startmenü (abgesicherter Modus ...)
Danke

Bitte verschieben, wenn ich hier nicht richtig bin.


----------



## XeonB (27. November 2011)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## bravo-two-zero (27. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

haste mal die temperaturen gecheckt?
oder mal den automatischen neustart ausmachen und gucken, ob du einen bluescreen kriegst.


----------



## XeonB (27. November 2011)

Temps sind ok - hab Prime und das pcgh VGA Tool laufen lassen - 
Fehleranzeige im ereignisanzeiger ist Kernel Power (43)
Wie schalt ich denn den automatischen Neustart ab?


----------



## bravo-two-zero (27. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

unter windows 7: start -> rechtsklick auf "computer" -> eigenschaften -> oben links auf erweiterte systemeinstellungen -> bei Starten und Wiederherstellen auf einstellungen -> dann bei Systemfehler den haken bei "Automatisch Neustart durchführen wegmachen -> auf absturz warten.^^


----------



## atcon (27. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

ich hatte mal das gleiche problem. bei mir war es der arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## XeonB (27. November 2011)

Kann man memtest auch unter Windows laufen lassen?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Kann man. Die Boot-Variante (über CD oder USB Stick) würde ich aber vorziehen.


----------



## Muetze (28. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Kernelpower fehler können nicht nur Hardwaretechnisch bedingt sein, schuld können auch stromsparmodies von Bios und Windows sein, könntest mal unter Windows die Engeryoptionen auf Höchsleistung stellen und im Bios die Stromsparmodies ausmachen 

Hatte das zuletzt bei ner Sandy mit Vertex 3, die jedesmal wenn die CPU sich runtertaktet an Kernel Power Bluescreen brachte! Seit dem das Ding auf Höchstleistung steht, seit 5 Wochen Bluescreenfrei.

Können aber auch Hardware-Fehler sein, wäre nur auch denkbar das die Software uns ned mag


----------



## XeonB (28. November 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man. Die Boot-Variante (über CD oder USB Stick) würde ich aber vorziehen.



Welche Version muss ich denn auf den Stick ziehen und muss ich den dann bootfähig machen und wie?

@muetze 
Stromsparmodi hab ich glaub ich nicht an - bis auf das Runtertakten der CPU - hab jetzt mal die Timings des Speichers auf 9-9-9-24 gesetzt obwohl er mit 7-7-7-21 angegeben ist. Warte mal ab.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Die USB-Key Version ist für den Stick -> herunterladen -> entpacken -> starten (bei angeschossenem Stick) und Programmanweisungen folgen.


----------



## XeonB (29. November 2011)

Werd ich WE ausprobieren


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Lass den Test am besten über Nacht laufen.


----------



## XeonB (29. November 2011)

Reicht zum Netzteiltest das pcghtool und Prime gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen?


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Das reicht für einen Vollast Test aus. Ein Problem für Netzteile kann allerdings auch der Lastwechsel darstellen. Deine Probleme treten ja nicht bei Vollast, sondern nur in Idle Situationen auf?


----------



## XeonB (29. November 2011)

Auch mal in Game - crysis und 11.11b und wie kann ich lastwechsel testen?


----------



## Muetze (29. November 2011)

Prim starten 10min laufen lassen, prime stoppen und soweiter 

Ein last wechsel tritt immer dann auf wenn dein pc was zutun hat und eben wenn er sich langweilt....


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Den PC normal benutzen (Surfen, Programme öffnen, Spiele starten - beenden, etc.)

Kannst du noch genauer sagen, was du mit "plötzlich herunterfahren" meinst. Geht der PC schlagartig aus, oder fährt er herunter.


----------



## XeonB (29. November 2011)

Geht schlagartig aus und fährt sofort wieder hoch - bis zum Auswahlmenü abgesicherter Modus normal ...  Im Spiel war der Bildschirm schwarz und noch Ton da und direkter Neustart

Edit wollte gerade Batman Inst. Ist während der Inst. Abgeschmiert - hier ständige lastwechsel


----------



## simpel1970 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Den automatischen Neustart hast du aber deaktiviert? -> Post #5 von bravo-two-zero.

Wenn ja, würde ich dann doch als erstes ein anderes Netzteil testen (als zweites eine andere Grafikkarte). Evtl. kann ein Bekannter mit entsprechender Hardware kurzfristig aushelfen?


----------



## XeonB (30. November 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig gemacht habe dann hab ich abgeschaltet. Musste allerdings erst virtuellen Speicher freigeben.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Hast du die Auslagerungsdatei beschränkt?


----------



## XeonB (30. November 2011)

Naja win7 hat verlangt mind. 400 freizugeben hab ich dann gemacht - vielleicht beim Ausetzen (hat ein Kumpel gemacht)


----------



## simpel1970 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Stell das (zumindest erst mal vorübergehend) so ein, dass die Auslagerungsdatei vom System verwaltet wird.


----------



## XeonB (30. November 2011)

Mein Win 7 will unbedingt eine Zuweisung per Hand erst dann konnte ich den Haken entfernen. Schau aber heute Abend noch mal nach - 
Könnte auch die graka defekt sein oder würde da was anderes passieren?


----------



## simpel1970 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Plötzliches (schlagartiges) ausschalten und neustarten würde in erster Linie für ein Problem mit dem Netzteil oder dem Mainboard sprechen (habe ich aber auch schon bei defekten Grafikkarten / Arbeitsspeicher / CPU erlebt - ist aber nicht die Regel).


----------



## XeonB (30. November 2011)

Was am MB kann denn kaputt sein?
Spannungswandler? Wie kann ich das erkennen?


----------



## simpel1970 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Da muss nicht zwangsläufig etwas zu sehen sein. Wenn überhaupt, könnte man es z.B. an auffälligen Kondensatoren (aufgewölbt, ausgelaufen) ausmachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeonB (30. November 2011)

Ich hab Teile mit "r80" drauf stehen - quadratisch auf einem Ga 870 ud3


----------



## simpel1970 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Das sind die Spannungsregler. Dein GA Board hat aber auch runde Kondensatoren.


----------



## XeonB (30. November 2011)

Schau später mal!!


----------



## simpel1970 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Alles klar


----------



## XeonB (30. November 2011)

Hallo
Hab mein mb betrachtet - nichts sichtbar.
Dann Rechner angemacht plötzlich grakalüfter auf volle Drehzahl dann normaler startpiep und dann im Abstand von ca. 2 sek leisere pieptöne
Rechner bootet nicht kein Bild und lässt sich nur über das Netzteil ausschalten-
Netzteil wieder an aber Rechner geht nun nicht mehr an
- kurz gewartet Power gedrückt rote Kathoden gehen an ein Lüfter dreht leicht für 1sek dann wieder nichts mehr - gehe nunmehr davon aus, dass das Netzteil hin ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Überprüfe, ob das Netzteil ohne Komponenten startet.
Wie das geht kannst du hier erfahren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...au-laesst-sich-nicht-starten.html#post3647496 (Post #4 von Softy).


----------



## XeonB (30. November 2011)

Mal schauen ob ich das hin krieg heute bestimmt nicht mehr morgen Abend evtl.; ist das echt nötig, denn wenn ich das Netzteil anstöpsel, dann kurzes rotes aufleuchten. Bei zweitenmal keine Reaktion mehr. Aber der Router erkennt LAN (leuchtet am Router das Licht)
USB Anschlüsse liefern nichts mehr. 
Was kann den dann noch kaputt sein?

Edit: kann dieser Netzteildefekt auch die graka kaputt gemacht haben? - Lüfter volle  Drehung - zu viel Spannung - auch Schäden? Hab im Moment keinen Anhaltspunkt, da ich eh keinen Strom habe.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Ein defektes Netzteil kann die restliche Hardware durchaus schädigen. 
Teste aber erst mal das NT, wie im Link beschrieben (aber nicht an die Drahtbrücke langen, wenn das NT eingeschaltet ist ).


----------



## XeonB (1. Dezember 2011)

Und wie wahrscheinlich ist die Gefahr - mein Netzteil ist knapp über 2 Jahre alt?


----------



## Muetze (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

naja möglich isses, könnt auch seind as ein board frisch aus der orginalverpackung defekt ist, pauschalsatz wie wahrscheinlich es ist kann dir keiner geben, bei 2 Jahren hät ich jedoch zuerst das nt in verdacht... wobei meins schon 4 Jahre ohne Probleme läuft


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht sehr hoch. Aber hilfreicher wäre es das NT zu testen, anstatt über Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorien nachzudenken 

Im Zweifel gilt eh Murphys Gesetz: „Alles, was schiefgehen kann, wird auch schiefgehen.“


----------



## XeonB (1. Dezember 2011)

Damit hast du wohl recht. Ich werd den Rechner wohl zum Händler meines Vertrauens bringen und testen lassen.

Edit: Netzteil testen ist ja ok aber wenn es z. B mit 3 Lüfter  Noch läuft, ist es dann defekt? Kann doch sein,dass es eben mit dieser niedrigen last zurecht kommt, oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Der Test würde zunächst mal nur zeigen, ob das NT überhaupt noch läuft. Natürlich kann in dem Fall nicht davon ausgegangen werden, dass das NT nicht defekt ist. Sollte es aber selbst mit dem einen Lüfter nicht anspringen, ist die Sache klar.


----------



## XeonB (1. Dezember 2011)

Hab noch ein altes mb damit wird sich das fing wohl anschalten lassen - mit Powerknopf


----------



## XeonB (1. Dezember 2011)

Fortsetzung des Tests:
Hab meinen Akten Dell Rechner ausgepackt (nur noch mb) hab Netzteil angeschlossen - Licht auf mb meldet Strom und beim anstecken des NT ist der Lüfter kurz gelaufen (das war bei dem Rechner immer so) - aber konnte jetzt nicht starten: Power Licht am Schalter blinkt und tut sich nichts - NT liefert wohl noch ein bisschen aber nicht genug denk ich oder doch ein anderer defekt ?


----------



## meyvin123 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Hab genau das gleiche problem wenn ich CoD MW2 starte und in ein Spiel reingehe.
Vorher hat alles gefunzt aber jetzt plötzlich geht einfach alles aus.
Wie wenn ich einfach den Strom ausmach.

Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 530W
Intel Core i5-2500K
ASRock Extreme3 Gen3
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr
8GB Team Group RAM


----------



## XeonB (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Bei mir ist er eben aber auch im idle ausgegangen und nicht nur im Spiel


----------



## Muetze (1. Dezember 2011)

Stellt beide mal alles im bios fix ein, ramtimings, volts, stellt alle stromspar optionen cpu und co aus, unter windows selber dann die energysettings auf höchstleistung...

Das sollte zumindestens, beim mitposter helfen....

Beim eventvwr schreibt er euch wohl kernelpowerfehler als ursache für die abstürze rein?

Wie schauts bei euren gpus aus sind die über die normalen pciestromkabel verbunden oder durch adapter? Letzteres könnte für abstürze dieser art aufgrund von überlastung der molex schienen deuten, dürfte aber nur bei last auftreten, es sei den das nt kommt mit der lastverteilung ned klar....


----------



## XeonB (2. Dezember 2011)

Also bei mir ist nichts mehr anzuschalten. Kurzer Druck auf den powerknopf max 1 sek läuft rote Kathode und Lüfter an.
Beim erneuten Druck nichts mehr - erst wenn Alkes vom Netz war und ich wieder einstöpsle dann wieder das Gleiche - bei einem anderen Board ähnlich s.o.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*



XeonB schrieb:


> Hab meinen Akten Dell Rechner ausgepackt (nur noch mb) hab Netzteil angeschlossen - Licht auf mb meldet Strom und beim anstecken des NT ist der Lüfter kurz gelaufen (das war bei dem Rechner immer so) - aber konnte jetzt nicht starten: Power Licht am Schalter blinkt und tut sich nichts - NT liefert wohl noch ein bisschen aber nicht genug denk ich oder doch ein anderer defekt ?


 
Der Dell Rechner startet aber mit (s)einem anderen NT?


----------



## XeonB (2. Dezember 2011)

Auf dem Board ist nichts mehr drauf!!!
Hab mit einem alten Netzteil und dem Board auch die Pumpe der h100 angehört.   (Netzteil ist aber jetzt verbaut)
Da hat das Power LED nicht geblinkt und ich konnte über den Power Taster das NT anschalten.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Also mit dem alten NT klappt es, mit dem "Problem-" NT geht es nicht. Daraus folgt -> NT defekt!


----------



## XeonB (2. Dezember 2011)

Werde heute zum Händler meines Vertrauens gehen. Und mal ein neues NT testen lassen - spätestens Montagabend weiß ich Bescheid -meld mich dann nochmal


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

OK. Viel Erfolg! Bin auf deine Rückmeldung gespannt.


----------



## XeonB (2. Dezember 2011)

Erste Rückmeldung
Netzteil defekt - hat wohl die Platte mitgerissen (klackert nur noch und wird nicht gefunden) bei den preisen kein Spaß - hoffe das Board ist wenigstens ok - hätte er aber schon gesagt , hoffe ich!!


----------



## XeonB (2. Dezember 2011)

Zweite Rückmeldung:
Händler gemailt neue Platte wird erkannt alte rattert laut

Muss dann wohl meine Signatur ändern 


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Auf der Platte hast du hoffentlich noch Garantie?


----------



## XeonB (4. Dezember 2011)

Tja theoretisch vielleicht schon (ca. Jahre alt) aber ohne Rechnung - neusortierung der Akten und dann... Ich bin am Suchen!!


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Plötzliches Herunterfahren und neu Starten*

Wäre ansonsten bei den derzeitigen Festplattenpreisen ärgerlich...


----------



## XeonB (4. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht hab ich glück samsung bietet 3 Jahre hausgarantie - Rechnung find ich nicht mehr - jetzt muss das Releasedatum der Festplatte stimmen.


----------



## XeonB (5. Dezember 2011)

So nun ist es raus: rma ist möglich kann aber zw. 3 und 6 wochen dauern. Man bekommt auch nicht unbedingt/sehr wahrscheinlich keine neue Festplatte sondern eine generalüberholte. Zudem hat man auf die keine neuen 2 Jahre sondern dann eben den Rest. 
Muss mal schaun was das Christkind rausrückt. Evtl. Kauf ich die neue Festplatte und verkaufe die alte aus der rma.
Danke


----------



## Muetze (5. Dezember 2011)

So bekommste vllt die rma für mehr geld weg, doch wird dadurch ne neue mit garantie ned billiger


----------



## XeonB (5. Dezember 2011)

Das ist wohl war 


----------

